# VNM - Viridis Mining and Minerals



## System (17 January 2022)

Viridis Mining and Minerals Limited is a resource exploration and development company that aims to exploit a range of projects in Canada and Australia. The Company is party to acquisition agreements under which:

(a) the Company has a right to earn up to a 100% interest in claims making up the South Kitikmeot Gold Project, in the Nunavat Region in Canada; and

(b) the Company will acquire three Australian incorporated companies that hold tenements and tenement applications making up the Boddington West Gold and Bindoon Nickel-Copper-PGE Projects in Western Australia, the Poochera Kaolin-Halloysite Project in South Australia and the Smoky Kaolin-Halloysite Project in New South Wales,

It is anticipated that VNM will list on the ASX during January 2022.









						Viridis Mining & Minerals - Viridis Mining
					

Viridis Mining and Minerals Limited (ASX:VMM) is a resource exploration and development company with assets in Canada and Australia. The Company’s Projects comprise of:  the South Kitikmeot Project, which the Company considers to be prospective for gold;




					viridismining.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 January 2022)

*Listing date*19 January 2022 12:30 PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://viridismining.com.au/
Ph: (03) 9071 1847*Principal Activities*Mining exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*VNM*Capital to be Raised*$5,500,000*Expected offer close date*21 December 2021*Underwriter
*Not underwritten. Sixty Two Capital Pty Ltd (Lead Manager).


----------

